# play it where it lies



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

if your ball is against a fence and not out of bounds do you play it or is it one club length?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

If an immovable obstruction interferes with your stance or swing, you may, except when your ball is in a water hazard, drop within one club-length of the nearest point of relief not nearer the hole. In a bunker drop in the bunker, and on the putting green place in the nearest position which affords relief, not nearer the hole. There is no relief for intervention on your line of play unless your ball and the obstruction are on the green.

rules


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you Stevel1017 the link is a big help
Bob


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

But, if the fence is an out of bounds fence, you don't get any relief. It doesn't matter whether your ball is out of bounds or not.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I played where it laid and two extra strokes later in the hole


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

was it an OB fence?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

yes it was


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

broken tee said:


> yes it was


Then King had it right. No relief from boundary fence or marker.


----------

